# i'm new =)



## marie (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi my name is Marie i'm from Anaheim, California (yes where disneyland is) just wanted to say hi and i love this site.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome to specktra Marie, I'm sure you'll enjoy yourself here!!!


----------



## charms23 (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome Marie! Oh lucky you, living in California - I miss it over there.


----------



## Janice (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi  Marie! Welcome to specktra!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Marie! I hope you enjoy being here!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome to specktra Marie. I live in fontana california where Nascar comes by a couple of months. Thanks


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 27, 2005)

Hi Marie,

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

